# Top 3 List of Crazy Bodybuilder Crossovers into Hollywood



## Arnold (Jan 28, 2015)

by Anders JP Eskilsson When it comes to pursuing dreams and acting careers in Hollywood there are endless of stories and of course bodybuilders are also included. Many of them who have tried have stumbled on their way to be the next Arnold and Steve Reeves. In this article I have chosen three stories that

*Read More...*


----------

